
Why Are Americans Not Included in the Panama Papers? - enlightenedfool
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/panama-papers/why-are-americans-not-included-panama-papers-n551081
======
frankacter
[https://twitter.com/mathewi/status/716771686482202625](https://twitter.com/mathewi/status/716771686482202625)

> The Editor in Chief of Süddeutsche Zeitung responded to the lack of United
> States individuals in the documents, saying to "Just wait for what is coming
> next".

